

The mistake that got my Girlfiend face on Times Square - knes
http://www.thefashioncloud.com/the-diary/the-mistake-that-got-my-face-on-times-square/

======
ryandvm
Wow. Talk about your first world problems.

Did I really just read a blog post about how difficult it's been for her to
come to terms with the fact that an image she expected to be on public display
in Antwerp also ended up in Times Square? Oh, the humanity...

~~~
jack-r-abbit
This. I have a hard time believing there was not some sort of fine print
somewhere that allowed it. And if there was no waiver or contract or what ever
then that was her mistake.

------
pilom
Lawyer up! Lots of lawyers would take this one without up front payment.
Settle and move on with your life.

------
ColinWright
"Girlfiend" ??

~~~
smacktoward
Freudian slip.

~~~
knes
haha. Way better than saying I did a typo :)

